# Should I trim his Rockstar mane?



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!!! I am a sucker for long manes....I say leave it long


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Braided
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Its so gorgeous long, I would definitely leave it long and braid it


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would do a running braid and leave it as it is.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Nooo! Dont cut it....it's so preeeeety 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

:???:Oh my, I thought everyone would say cut it, which is the way I was leaning.
I do think long helps with the horseflys. Now I am in quite a delema. 
Long -6 Cut - 0
Thanks for the replys!!

Here is a photo I took on todays drive, we were trotting and you can just see that his mane is flowing and barely flipping up at the ends, I love that. The bridle path looks like a peacock though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to say trim it. I bet he'd look real sharp with the short mane braided up short would look smart when he's in harness.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I second the running braid!
Or a lattice if it's allowed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I would leave it, but he needs his bridle path done! He would look sharp with those little button braids or whatever thier called, or a running braid like someone mentioned. He's beautiful!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it would be super sharp with a running braid. But dear lord don't cut it! I cut off Selena's mane and it was the worst mistake of my life lol. You can make a long mane look short but you can't make a short mane look long!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I say cut it. I like the clean look...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I say just send him to my house and I will make the decision and save you the agony....


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Leave it long and braid it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I'm going to braid it today and see how it looks, Thanks for all your input.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I'm going to braid it today and see how it looks, Thanks for all your input.



Can we see more pictures of this gorgeous guy braided


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

WickedNag said:


> Can we see more pictures of this gorgeous guy braided


Sure! Never done a running braid, I will do a couple different looks.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice trail to drive on


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Running braids often take practice to get them just right (at least that's been the case with me) but they're gorgeous when you've got them down. You can braid them high and tight for that more short austere look, or a little more loose and flowy to be more informal.

Here's a couple examples of my more high and snug running braids:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Eolith said:


> Running braids often take practice to get them just right (at least that's been the case with me) but they're gorgeous when you've got them down. You can braid them high and tight for that more short austere look, or a little more loose and flowy to be more informal.
> 
> Here's a couple examples of my more high and snug running braids:
> 
> ...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I tried the running braid, having problems. I need to practice a bit more, The braid keeps getting longer than the hair I am trying to pick up on the crest of the neck.

So I tried a draft horse braid, instead of picking up a little mane as I went along, I picked up the entire mane. A little sloppy but not bad for the first time trying this technique.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Eolith, those running braids are a lot harder than I thought, 
*Good job on yours!!*


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! As I said... took quite a bit of practice before I got them right. I was pretty proud of that grey horse's running braid because while his mane was long, it was relatively thin which makes it even more tricky.

The work you've done above looks really nice though!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

That's funny I thought the greys mane was only about 4 inches long. Now I am doubly impressed.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

His mane is so beautiful! I wouldn't dare cut it! 

A lattice braid like this is easy to do:

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pictures/files/1/6/3/5/DSC09579.JPG

It's not really even a braid, just a way of banding the hair. It looks cool and you can preserve that gorgeous mane!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the draft braid on him.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Same, the draft braid looks excellent! :clap:


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha I'd say trim it Looks much better that way!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I use that lattice on my daughter's horse when they show English. It is always a hit but we only show little local open shows.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the draft braid on him! Looks very sharp. I'm a sucker for long, thick manes, as long as they're well-maintained.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice horse! I like it how it is.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Love him!!! So handsome!!! I say braids!! But hey, he looks great pulled too.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Braid it.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

If it is a CDE driving show, what do their rules specify? Last one I went to with a draft, I had a bridle path but her mane and tail were left long and loose, clean, trimmed and you want to present a nice picture of being relaxed.

American Driving Society


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd say leave it, it looks lovely either way but I think it looks nicest longer. But it's up to you!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

So? What did we decide?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so gorgeous, especially with that Draft braid! Well done!

Eolith.. I am so jealous of your ability to do such an amazing running braid.. TWICE! How do you do it?!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd also vote leaving it long! With the draft or running braid you can easily make his hair look uniform and short, but you also have the option on the long, free look which is equally appealing, especially for pleasure driving!


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

I say leave it long with a draft braid, that looks very sharp on him!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

That draft braid looks great!!!!

How did you do it? Any videos that you used? They've always looked so tricky...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have decided to leave Pilgrim’s mane long for now. I will try different braids to make it look neat. I was out of town the last 4 days, so I have only tried the draft braid and running braid so far, running braid was a mess. There is a mounted Girl Scout troop around here, I think I will try and go take a braiding lesson from one of the girls. 

Someone asked what the American Driving Society's rule book said; it says the mane should be breed appropriate with braiding optional. 

I like the draft horse braid but once braided the horse shouldn’t put his head down or it will pull out the braid. A lot of braiders use cotton bunting as the material that you braid with, that has no stretch at all. I use polyester double knit and that gives me some stretch so he can put his head down a little, but if he went to eat grass the braid would look like a snail trail.

I will post photos as I try different braids, and see how they look with harness. I thought everyone would just say cut it, I am very glad I didn't.
*Thank you!!*


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is my first attempt at a lattice mane.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! Very cool!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

That's great! Much better than others I have seen people do...


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

That looks awesome!!  But you should really clip his bridle path. xD

What a cute guy!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

MakeYourMark said:


> That looks awesome!!  But you should really clip his bridle path. xD
> 
> What a cute guy!!


Believe it or not, his bridle path is clipped, about 2 1/2 inches. 
With a long mane, I like a short bridle path. With a short mane I like a long bridle path. I am letting the extra bridle path grow untill I am possitive what I am going to do with his mane. I'll figure out what to do with it closer to my show, hopefully it will look a little nicer by then.:lol:
Thanks!


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Wow, TC, each picture is really great. I'm going to try the latice braid on Teddy when he comes home. I've done the running braid, but mine is much looser. I say leave the mane long, and leave the bridle path. you can always do tiny braid until it grows more. Or running banding up to the braided part. What a handsome horse.


----------



## jbuzzitt (Apr 16, 2012)

*mane*

I have a belgium mare draft and her mane is over 2.5 feet long! My two boys (5 yr old belgiums have shorter manes - they will be allowed to grow out) She as a tremondous attitude and she is a looker!

My vote is never cut them - in the old days the farmers did - so their tails don't get caught in the machinery - today we do no thave those issues so a longer mane or tail can be braided and still be safe.

On my mare some days I braid others I leave it down - I always braid her tail to keep it out of the diaper!

I think I added two pictures showing braided and not braided.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow...pretty manes on all...we don't buzz cut our Percheron's either, but I do trim it if were at a show or a driving show where I am being judged on appearance and neatness. 

And Jbuzzit, I don't mean to be picky..but you have Belgian's...not Belgiums, that is a city in France.


----------



## Raven12 (Apr 18, 2012)

*should you trim his Rockstar mane??*

If you trim... do it gently.. to even out the length and make his mane appear even longer.​ Notice I said *Trim*  not CUT To me there is a huge Difference!!!


----------

